# معلومات على السريع ((موسوعة شاملة متججدة يومياً))



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع شيق وحلو جدا أنت لو زرتنا هنا كل يوم هتلاقي معلومة جديدة وحلوة جداً ممكن تستفيد بيها فى حياتك


*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*السلحفاء ممكن تعيش أكتر من 110 سنه*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*على العلم أن الذبابة تعيش 3 سنوات
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*أول سفينة فضائية أبوللو 11 قامت برحلتها إلي القمر على متنها 3 رجال (أول أنسان يهبط على سطح القمر) عام 1969
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*توماس ألفا أديسون* (1847 – 1931م) مخترع أمريكي ولد في مدينة ميلان بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية، ولم يتعلم في مدارس الدولة إلا ثلاثة أشهر فقط، فقد وجده ناظر المدرسة طفلا بليدا متخلفا عقليا! وظهرت عبقريته في الاختراع وإقامة مشغله الخاص حيث أظهر سيرته المدهشة كمخترع، ومن اختراعاته مسجلات الإقتراع والبارق الطابع والهاتف الناقل الفحمي والميكرفون والفونوغراف أو الفرامافون واعظم اختراعاته المصباح الكهربي، والكثير وأنتج في السنوات الأخيرة من حياته الصور المتحركة الناطقة، وعمل خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى لصالح الحكومة الأمريكية، وقد سجل أديسون باسمه أكثر من ألف اختراع وهو عدد لا يصدقه العقل، وتزوج أديسون مرتين وقد ماتت زوجته وهي صغيرة، وكان له ثلاثة أولاد من كل زوجة، أما هو فقد مات في نيوجرسي سنة 1931م.​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*تأسست شركة مايكروسوفت عام ۱۹٧٥م، علي يد بيل جيتس، أصبحت الشركة أكبر منتج لصناعة البرمجيات في العالم بفضل إصداراتها من نظام تشغيل مايكروسوفت ويندوزالذي يستخدمه ۹٧% من مستخدمي الحواسيب في العالم، و تواجه الشركة حالياً تهديدات من جهة منتجى البرمجيات الحرة، و من شركات أخرى و لكن أهمها شركة جوجل Google التي تعرض باستمرار خدمات جديدة و إبداعية منهاAdWords و AdSense و بريدها الإلكتروني Gmail الذي يتميز بسعة تخزينية هائلة تصل إلى أكثر من 7 جيجابايت*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*تفاعلات الإضافة, هى أبسط التفاعلات العضوية حيث يتحد جزيئان أو أكثر لتكوين جزيء أكبر.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*الديوترون هي نواة الديوتريوم، والذي هو أحد نظائر الهيدروجين. تحتوي هذه النواة على بروتونونيوترون واحد. وبالتالي فإن شحنة هذه النواة هي +1.* واحد 
*هذه النواة مستقرة إشعاعياً،*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*الفلسفة كلمة يونانية الأصل معناها الحرفي "حب الحكمة" . حتى السؤال عن ماهية الفلسفة " ما هي الفلسفة ؟ " يعد سؤالا فلسفيا قابلا لنقاش طويل . و هذا يشكل أحد مظاهر الفلسفة الجوهرية و ميلها للتساؤل و التدقيق في كل شيء و البحث عن ماهيته و مظاهره و قوانينه . لكل هذا فإن المادة الأساسية للفلسفة مادة واسعة و متشعبة ترتبط بكل أصناف العلوم و ربما بكل جوانب الحياة ، و مع ذلك فالفلسفةمادةتحوي بقية العلوم و التخصصات . توصف الفلسفة احيانا بأنها "التفكير في التفكير " أي التفكير في طبيعة التفكير و التأمل و التدبر ، كما تعرف الفلسفة بأنها محاولة الإجابة عن الأسئلة الأساسية التي يطرحها الوجود و الكون .( البحث عن الحقيقة ومن يمتلك الحقيقة)*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك ياجميل
بس ممكن انك تخلي
معلومات اليوم كلها
في المشاركة واحدة
بمعني ان كل يوم مجموعة معلومات
ايه رأيك؟؟
تقبل مروووري
​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*جورج فيلهلم فريدريك هيغل (27 أغسطس ، 1770 - 14 نوفمبر ، 1831) فيلسوف ألماني ولد في شتوتغارت، فورتيمبيرغ، في المنطقة الجنوبية الغربيةِ من ألمانيا. يعتبر هيغل أحد أهم الفلاسفة الألمان حيث يعتبر أهم مؤسسي حركة الفلسفة المثالية الألمانية في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي . *
*أتم تعليمَه في توبينغر شتيفت (كلية الكنيسة البوتستانتية في فورتيمبيرغ)، حيث ربطته صداقة مَع فلاسفة المستقبل فريدريك شيلنغ وفريدريك هولدرلين. بعد ذلك جذبته وسحرته أعمالِ سبينوزا، كانت، و روسو، و الثورة الفرنسية.*

*ظهرت الفلسفة الحديثة، و الثقافة، و المجتمعَ في نظر هيغل عناصر مشحونة بالتناقضاتِ والتَوَتّراتِ، كما هي الحال بالنسبة للتناقضات بين الموضوعِ وجسمِ المعرفةِ ، بين العقلِ و الطبيعةِ، بين الذات والآخر، بين الحرية والسلطة ،بين المعرفة والإيمان،و أخيرا بين التنوير والرومانسية.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*السدّ العالي هو سد مائي على نهر النيل في جنوب مصر، أنشئ في عهد جمال عبد الناصر* وشارك السوفييت في بنائه. ساعد كثيرا في التحكم في تدفق المياه والتخفيف من آثار فيضان النيل. يستخدم لتوليد الكهرباء في مصر. طول السد 3600 متر ، عرض القاعدة 980 متر، عرض القمة 40 مترا، و الإرتفاع 111 متر. حجم جسم السد 43 مليون متر مكعب من إسمنت و حديد و مواد أخرى، و يمكن أن يمر خلال السد تدفق مائي يصل إلى 11,000 متر مكعب من الماء في الثانية الواحدة. وتجدر الاشارة هنا إلى ان أول من اشار ببناء هذا السد هو العالم العربى المسلم الحسن ابن الحسن ابن الهيثم-(ولد عام 965م وتوفى عام 1029م)- والذى لم تتح له الفرصة لتنفيذ فكرته وذلك بسبب عدم توفر الالات اللازمه لبناءه في عهده, ولكن أدي السد العالي إلي تقليل خصوبة نهر النيل وعدم تعويض المصبات في دمياط ورأس البر بالطمي مما يهدد بغرق الدلتا بعد نحو أكثر من مائة عام وبسبب بعض العوامل الأخري مثل الإحتباس الحراري وذوبان الجليد بالقطبين الشمالي والجنوبي بتأثير سلبي من طبقة الأوزون .​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*مفيض توشكا هو مفيض طبيعي لتصريف المياه الزائدة خلف السد العالي بأسوان و وجوده ساعد على إنشاء مشروع توشكا القومي الموجود الآن في منطقة توشكا بمدينة أبو سمبل السياحية جنوب المحافظة*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*ديانات دارمية* و آسيوية


​ 

​ 

​ 

​ *هندوسية* *بوذية* *جاينية* *سيخية على الترتيب
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*ديانات فلسفية و ديانات أخرى*


​ 

​ 

​ 


​ *يافالي* *شنتو* *طاوية* *زرادشتية *
*على الترتيب*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2009)

*وأي معلومة أنتم عايزنها قولو عليها ونا هجبهلكم *
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليك ياجميل
> بس ممكن انك تخلي
> معلومات اليوم كلها
> في المشاركة واحدة
> ...



*أكيد أقبل مرورك بس بيشو فى بعض المعلومان بحتاج أعطل فيها الروابط ..
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*ميكويان ميج 21 (روسى: Микоян и Гуревич МиГ-21) (لقب تعريف الناتو: فيش بيد Fishbed) هى طائرة حربية أسرع من الصوت من تصميم و تصنيع مكتب ميكويان جيروفيتش في الاتحاد السوفييتى السابق. **في خلال تاريخها الطويل، امتلكت أكثر من 30 دولة الميج 21 ، و ما زالت تخدم في دول كثيرة بعد نصف قرن من تحليقها لأول مرة. فقدرتها على التحليق بسرعة ماخ 2 تتعدى سرعة الكثير من الطائرات اللاحقة لها.*
*و قد قدر انه فد انتج أكثر من 11,000 وحدة من طائرات الميج 21 بكافة طرازاتها، أي أكثر من أي طائرة نفاثة فوق صوتية في التاريخ حتى الآن.*
*مواصفات الطائرة:*


*الطول: 15.76 متر.*
*المسافة بين الجناحين: 7.15 متر.*
*الارتفاع : 4.12 متر.*
*المحرك: محرك نفاث واحد من نوع تومانسكي آر-25 (Tumansky R-25) مزود بغرفة احتراق إضافية يعطي قوة دفع 70 كيلو نيوتن.*
*السرعة القصوى: ماخ 2.1 (2230 كيلومتر/ساعة).*
*الكمية المصنوعة: 11,000 طائرة.*
*أول طيران: 14 يونيو 1956.*
*





*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*VHDLهي اختصار لـ**VHSIC HDL و هي اختصار لـ **Very **High **Speed **Integrated **Circuit **Hardware **De******ion **Language وهي تعني لغة توصيف العتاد للدارات المتكاملة ذات السرعات المرتفعة جدا.*

*و لغة VHDL هي لغة برمجة قياسية صممت من قبل وزارة دفاع الولايات المتحدة حيث تستعمل في وصف، وتصميم، ومحاكاة دارات VHSIC. أصبحت منذ عام 1987 إحدى مقايس IEEE و تمت مراجعتها في عام 1997.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*صورة لمحرك نفاث*



​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*توماس يونج (Thomas Young) (عاش 13 يونيو 1773-10 مايو 1829 م) هو عالم فسيولوجيا وبصريات بريطاني. برع في العديد من المجالات الأخرى، كعلم تاريخ آثار المصريين القدماء والفيزياء. أتقن - بالإضافة للإنجليزية- اليونانية واللاتينية، كما كان على علم بكل من اللسان الفرنسي والإيطالي والعبري والكلداني والآرامي والعربي والفارسي والتركي والأمهري.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

*الازمة الاقتصادية الكبري فى الثلاثينات
اندلاع الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية كان يوم 24 أكتوبر 1929 على إثر انهيار بورصة وول ستريت بنيويورك ولم تكن ظاهرة المضاربة في البورصة بالولايات المتحدة سبب اندلاعها الوحيد ، ولم تكن هذه الأزمة مقتصرة على التراب الأمريكي. و باعتبار أن هذه الأزمة اشتهرت تحت تسمية الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية الكبرى فإن نتائجها لم تقتصر على الجانب الاقتصادي, بل أنها شملت كذلك الجوانب الاجتماعية و الجوانب السياسية.*​


----------



## Ferrari (10 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك يا فادى على الموسوعة الجميلة

الرب يوفقك ويباركك
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك على المعلومااااااااااااااااااااات*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

​


ferrari قال:


> شكراً لك يا فادى على الموسوعة الجميلة
> 
> الرب يوفقك ويباركك​
> ​




*ربنا يخليك ..صلي لأجلي
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليك على المعلومااااااااااااااااااااات*



*العفو ليك جوجو ..صلي لأجلي
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2009)

*الكيمياء في الأصل كلمة إغريقية تعنى العلم الذى يدرس المادة وتفاعلاتها وعلاقاتها بالطاقة . ونظرا لتعدد وإختلاف حالات المادة ، والتى عادة ما تكون في شكل ذرات ، فإن الكيميائين غالبا ما يقوموا بدراسة كيفية تفاعل الذرات لتكوين الجزيئات وكيفية تفاعل الجزيئات مع بعضها البعض*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2009)

*سميت **الخوارزمية بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى العالم المسلم أبو جعفر محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي الذي ابتكرها في القرن التاسع الميلادي. كلمة خوارزم (algorism) في الأصل كانت مقتصرة على القوانين الرياضية التي تستخدم الأرقام العربية و طُّوِرت في اللاتينية من الخوارزمي (al-Khwarizmi) لتصبح (algorithm) في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي لتشمل جميع إجراءات حل المشكلات و تنفيذ المهمات.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2009)

*الكوكايين (بالإنجليزية: Cocaine) يعتبر أشد المنشطات الطبيعية . ويستخلص من أوراق نبات الكوكاا الذي ينمو في أمريكا الجنوبية حيث يمضغه الأهالي وهو معروف لديهم منذ 5000عام خاصة بوليفيا وبيرو أو يضعونه مع الشاي ويشربونه للإنتعاش والتغلب علي التعب . وكانت مادة الكوكاببن النقية قد عزلت عن النبات عام 1880 بواسطة ألفريد نيمان (بالإنجليزية: Alfred Nieman) وكانت تستعمل كمخدر موضعي في جراحات العين والأنف والحلق لأن هذه المادة تضيق الأوعية الدموية وتمنع النزيف .وقد استعمله الاطباء في بداية القرن الماضي كعلاج للاكتئاب سيجموند فرويد (بالإنجليزية: Sigmund Freud ) وعسر الهضم والأزمة الشعبية, والاعتماد على المخدرات!! كما كانت تخلط اوراق الكوكا ونبات الكولا لتصنيع مشروب الكوكا كولا ولكن اعتبارا من 1906 منع تداول الكوكايين في الصيدليات واضافته على المشروبات وحاليا لايستعمل الكوكايين في العلاج . والكوكايين مسحوق أبيض و يضاف مسحوق السكر له أو مادة الليدوكايين lidocaine المخدرة موضوعيا لتخفيفه ولغشه . والكوكايين هيدروكلوريد يستنشق كمسحوق أو يذاب في الماء للحقن بالوريد أو يدخن ويعطي تأثير الحقن عبر الرئة . والذين يدخنون الكوكايين يعانون من قصر التنفس وآلام صدرية مبرحة نتيجة جرح الرئة ونزيفها .والكوكايين يصل المخ في مدي 3- 5 دقائق وبالوريد في 15 – 30 ثانية .*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور كتيييييييييييير لمعلوماتك فادى_​​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتيييييييييييير لمعلوماتك فادى_​​


*أنتا مسبتش موضوع توني تون هههههههههه..ربنا يخليك
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

*الشيته ..أسرع حيوان فى العلم ..وتبلغ سرعتها ..؟أكتر من 100 ميل/س
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فادى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فادى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*مرسي جدا على ردك كوكو ..*​


----------

